# moving to portugal santerem



## ricky1 (Jul 6, 2008)

good day i from SOUTH AFRICA moving to portugal i speak portuguse and english im trying to look for work before i go any suggestions  ILL BE LIVING IN SALVA TERRA MAGOS WILLING TO LEARN


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi ricky, what sort of work are you looking for.


----------



## ricky1 (Jul 6, 2008)

omostra06 said:


> Hi ricky, what sort of work are you looking for.


well i run my own business in sa supermarket and veg wholesaler and before that a liquor store basically i learn quick ill be living in salvaterra de magos i have a wife and o1 son ,what do u suggest


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

cant really suggest anything ricky, but as you speak Portuguese it will make finding work a lot easier for you, good luck i hope you find something suitable. 

when are you moving? or are you allready there?


----------



## ricky1 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Moving To Salvaterra*

Well Im Going In August To Build The House Probably Family By Jan Or Febb I Got Property Of 5000 Square Meters Maybe I Must Just Farm I Was Think Of Opening A Lodge On The Property But People Tell Me The Law There Is Very Strict


----------



## l.a.a.s (Jul 9, 2008)

ricky1 said:


> Well Im Going In August To Build The House Probably Family By Jan Or Febb I Got Property Of 5000 Square Meters Maybe I Must Just Farm I Was Think Of Opening A Lodge On The Property But People Tell Me The Law There Is Very Strict


Hi ricky1!

if i may, i would suggest you to search for "franchising licence" in the S.A. embassy.
How is JHB nowadays?

Best regards
luis


----------



## solarq (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi ricky1,

to avoid disappointment

before you start buying land or planning to build, go to the City-hall (Câmara Municipal) to check out the PDM (Plano Director Municipal) and ask what is possible to do. Câmaras use to have at least one day a week, when you can ask your questions.

If you need an architect for your project, I could give you assistance.


----------

